# In loving memory of my baby girl



## cubasianchica (Jun 18, 2007)

Today marks the 1 yr anniversary of the birth of my stillborn daughter. I cant believe its already been a yr. I can only imagine what she would have looked like at a yr old...just beautiful. I miss her everyday. I just wanted to post a little something to let her know she is and never will be forgotten. Im due with her little brother any day now and I cant wait to tell him all about her. I love you my darling baby. Mama will see you again some day...MUAH!

XOXOXOX


----------



## coleslaw (Nov 11, 2002)

Happy Birthday liitle one. Many hugs to you, mama, as you go through this special day.


----------



## jaclyn7 (Jun 9, 2005)

Hugs to you Mama.

Happy Birthday to your little one, she shall never be forgotten.


----------



## savvybabygrace (Feb 15, 2007)

, mama. And happy birthday, dear one. I am thinking of you tonight!


----------



## Britishmum (Dec 25, 2001)

Happy birthday little girl.

You are lucky to have such a brave mama. It is clear that she loves you very, very much.

xoxo


----------



## NullSet (Dec 19, 2004)

Happy birthday, little one.


----------



## Night_Nurse (Nov 23, 2007)




----------



## veganmama719 (Sep 15, 2007)

Oh mama,


----------



## gretasmommy (Aug 11, 2002)

Happy birthday , little one.








mama. Holding you in the light.


----------



## DreamWeaver (May 28, 2002)

Happy Birthday to your little one!








She is remembered.


----------



## Aurora (May 1, 2002)

Happy Birthday little one!


----------



## meredyth0315 (Aug 16, 2007)

Happy birthday sweet pea, big hugs to you mama


----------



## mytwogirls (Jan 3, 2008)

Thinking of you and your family. Happy birthday little angel


----------



## wetcement101 (Dec 2, 2007)

Happy birthday baby, and hugs to momma and baby brother!


----------



## fenix (Apr 22, 2006)

Happy birthday to you sweet little one.







to you Mama. May she shine a loving light down on you and send a kiss to you on a soft breeze. Blessings to you and your little boy growing within.


----------



## Megan73 (May 16, 2007)

How are you doing, mama?


----------



## zonapellucida (Jul 16, 2004)

mama


----------



## cubasianchica (Jun 18, 2007)

thank you all for your loving comments. Im not going to lie, its very difficult. I think even more when her brother is born knowing I should have two little ones at home... I will always be short one.


----------



## gratefulbambina (Mar 20, 2005)

Thinking of you Happy Birthday baby girl


----------



## momz3 (May 1, 2006)




----------



## Kayda's Mom (Feb 5, 2007)

*hugs* to you during this difficult time.

Thank you for sharing her birthday with us. The best gift she ever could have is your love and she has that.

Bless you and your family.


----------



## namaste_mom (Oct 21, 2005)

Happy Birthday sweet girl. Your mama misses you much. I hope you are hanging out with the other angels on here.


----------



## gossamer (Feb 28, 2002)

Happy birthday little one. It is hard to celebrate these anniversaries, but it does get easier. Eventually all that remains is the joy and the love. I wish you peace.


----------



## Genesis (Jan 8, 2007)

s

Happy birthday, baby girl.


----------



## SweetTeach (Oct 5, 2003)

Happy Birthday sweet little one. Peace to you, mama.


----------



## 2 in August (Jan 6, 2006)

Happy Birthday little one.


----------

